# Composite/HDR portraits



## Destin (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright, So I've been seeing alot more composite/HDR portraits lately, and I'm looking to start doing them because I really like the depth and unique look they can give. This isn't a good example of that, it's about as boring of one as I could think of. But I'm just trying to get the lighting continuity down before I try to get more technical with it. Gotta get it to look real. I feel like the lighting on my subject was too soft here compared to the background. 







I'm just looking to make this a thread for some feedback on my attempts as I progress, and if you have any advice I would LOVE to hear it.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 2, 2011)

It may not be the lighting but rather the amount of detail in the background. The eye now goes to that instead of the subject. The detail of the Tone Mapping may be too much


----------



## Destin (Dec 2, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> It may not be the lighting but rather the amount of detail in the background. The eye now goes to that instead of the subject. The detail of the Tone Mapping may be too much



Gotcha. I'll redo my HDR processing on the BG.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 7, 2011)

Agreed on the background, perhaps you should have underexposed it another 2/3 of a stop or so to make it less distracting.  He looks slightly underexposed as well.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2011)

And the light was to high.

The scene has insufficient dynamic range for HDR but what you maybe are seeing isn't actually Composite/HDR portraits, but the Trendy High Contrast Portrait effect.

Trendy High Contrast Portrait - Bing


----------



## lorigon27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bazooka said to under expose the background more than the subject--

whats the easies way to accomplish that task?            low exposure on the gb with off camera flash on the subject?   are there any more ways to do it?


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> And the light was to high.
> 
> The scene has insufficient dynamic range for HDR but what you maybe are seeing isn't actually Composite/HDR portraits, but the Trendy High Contrast Portrait effect.
> 
> Trendy High Contrast Portrait - Bing



Or perhaps the Dragan Effect.


----------

